# Walther P99 AS or S&W M&P40?



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

I've pretty much narrowed down my choices for a handgun to a used Walther P99 9mm AS or an S&W M&P40 fullsize. I've handled both and fired the M&P. Both fit my hand well and I have no issues with heavy triggers or recoil in polymer pistols (I learned to shoot with an S&W Sigma 40GVE). Given that both will be around $500 within $50 of one another in price, which would be a better choice? I intend to use whatever I buy for home defense, occasional concealed carry, and shooting for fun at the range. Or I should I just spend about half as much money and buy a new S&W Sigma SW40VE?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Trust me - you want the P99.

There are some Sigma fans - but honestly - the Sigma isn't even in the same class as the other 2. The Sigma will be reliable, but people always get sucked into Sigmas because of the price. The trigger is VERY heavy. It may not seem too bad trying it in the store - but once U hit the range and try to hit the bullseye, you will soon find out how heavy it is.

Over the years, I have seen dozens of newbies go buy a Sigma, and then their next question is - "How do I lighten the trigger pull." Now, a Sigma might make an ok truck gun - that's just an occasional shooter. But if you plan to hit the range a lot and you want to hit the center of the targets, you will be shooting a long time before you can do it with the trigger...

As for the M&P and P99 - everyone here knows I am a P99 fanatic - IF you get the A/S trigger. I do not like the QA trigger. The P99 A/S is my all time fav handgun, and I even shoot it better than I do 1911s. Plus, I've yet to find a more ergonomic gun. And, what is also cool - you need not go to a smith to adjust your sights. You can adjust them and/or replace them yourself (with night sights) No need to go to a gun smith for that.

I have rented the M&P in both 45 and 9mm. I just don't care for it that much. The trigger doesn't seem to have a place that's easy to tell when its going to break. Once you shoot the P99 about 200 times, the trigger smooths out and is not as gritty as it feels in the shop. The SA pull of the P99 A/S is so sweet.

I've had to take the CHL class (here in TX) 4 times (1 to get it, and 3 renewal classes). There is a shooting test each time. My 2nd and 3rd time, I used a 1911, and I got somewhere between 242 and 245 of 250. With my P99 A/S last summer, I got 250/250, and I hadn't shot the gun ina several months at that time, as I had been practicing with a new USPc.

Get the P99!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Which caliber would you prefer to shoot? 

If money is an issue consider a Sigma in 9mm. Cheaper gun and cheaper ammo.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> Which caliber would you prefer to shoot?
> 
> If money is an issue consider a Sigma in 9mm. Cheaper gun and cheaper ammo.


I like both calibers about equally but prefer the .40 in the S&W polymer pistols. Money isn't a real issue...the only real reason I considered the Sigma is that I have no problems shooting accurately with it despite the very heavy trigger. The M&P I want is actually the MA model with a 10lbs. trigger. For some reason I prefer that trigger to the standard 6.5lbs model.

My big concern about the P99 is the lack of a warranty. With an M&P I get the S&W lifetime warranty, but I've heard that S&W won't cover P99s for more than a year.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

MattB said:


> With an M&P I get the S&W lifetime warranty, but I've heard that S&W won't cover P99s for more than a year.


I'm sort of surprised that Smith is offering any warranty on the P99. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is the official warranty - and the practical warranty. As long as S&W is importing the P99s - you will have a wararnty. I wouldn't worry about it. I've seen people get service from S&W even on some old Interarms imported P99s. Don't worry about that.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> There is the official warranty - and the practical warranty. As long as S&W is importing the P99s - you will have a wararnty. I wouldn't worry about it. I've seen people get service from S&W even on some old Interarms imported P99s. Don't worry about that.


Gotta love S&W for CS. :smt023


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> There is the official warranty - and the practical warranty. As long as S&W is importing the P99s - you will have a wararnty. I wouldn't worry about it. I've seen people get service from S&W even on some old Interarms imported P99s. Don't worry about that.


Good to know that I'll be covered. I had previously asked S&W CS about warranty coverage on a used 5903TSW I was looking at and was told that there was no coverage on used guns. Guess what they say and what they actually do are two different things. That makes me a lot more comfortable buying a used pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Typically, people just send it in - don't say it is used, and they don't ask...


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind if I buy used.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

MattB said:


> Money isn't a real issue...


Man, it must be very nice.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

MattB said:


> Walther P99 9mm AS or an S&W M&P40 fullsize.


Why are you comparing these two?

P99 is available in .40cal
P99 AS is DA/SA(AS), P99 QA preloaded DA is closer (but heavier) to M&P's action.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Man, it must be very nice.


I suppose that came out wrong...I meant to suggest that the $500 price range of an M&P or P99 isn't out of my budget.



submoa said:


> Why are you comparing these two?
> 
> P99 is available in .40cal
> P99 AS is DA/SA(AS), P99 QA preloaded DA is closer (but heavier) to M&P's action.


I'm comparing them mostly because I went into a gun store planning to buy an M&P40 and saw a P99 9mm AS used and was impressed with how it felt in my hand.


----------

